# Anyone know where to get blank pens?



## cmulligan (Feb 20, 2012)

Does anyone know where to get blank pens for sublimation at a low price? I have seen online where you can get some at around $0.08 a piece. Would it be worth it to do it myself or just send it off to be done by these companies? Any opinions?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

cmulligan said:


> Does anyone know where to get blank pens for sublimation at a low price? I have seen online where you can get some at around $0.08 a piece. Would it be worth it to do it myself or just send it off to be done by these companies? Any opinions?


That sounds like a pretty low price. If buying bulk, then outsourcing them to a promotional products wholesaler or someone with a pad printer sounds like it might be a better move.


----------

